# Review // Hathcock Target Sniper & Video



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

*Review // Hathcock Target Sniper & Video*​
I've had the Hathcock (HTS) for a while now and felt it was time to do a review, in fact... this review was probably long overdue. We are new at making reviews and I hope we covered everything we needed to in a succinct and fun fashion.

View attachment 46508
View attachment 46509
View attachment 46510​
*Video Review:*

I'd like you to remember as well that these are simply our experiences and may not apply to you.






*Links to shooting and hunting with the HTS:*

Mrs. Clever Moniker Shooting the regular HTS (you can make it work even with small hands!):

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27414-if-you-cant-beat-em-join-em/

Demonstrating a card cut:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27742-shooting-video-for-graywolf-day-3-card-cut-again/

Examples of what I have hunted with the HTS and the various game taken (warning, hunting pics in the links!):

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26790-squirrel-the-stew/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26920-my-canada-goose-success/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26527-my-duck-success/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25795-my-rabbit-success/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26240-my-dove-success/

*Conclusion:*

In conclusion, I'm of the opinion that for the price, this slingshot would be pretty hard to beat. Even if you ended up buying one and have it not suit your specific needs, I would guess that it could be sold second hand pretty quick here in the "For Sale By Individuals" section of the forum. It's an excellent slingshot for those starting out, and with some time and practice... will provide lots of fun, and possibly some food on your table, if hunting is what you're into.

*Where to get it:*

Website: http://pocketpredator.com

Price: 34.95

Cheers,

Mr. & Mrs. Clever Moniker


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Excellent video review by the 2 of you.

Owning 2 Hathcocks myself (one banded flats, the other looped tubes), I could not agree more with your comments.

I trust others may also make positive comments.

Best of wishes from Thailand for the upcoming Christmas time.
Bet you do nor often get Christmas wishes from a Buddhist country; even if a self exiled Aussie is living there.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Good stuff and the HTS is proof anyone can get a decent slingshot for just a few bucks.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Excellent video review by the 2 of you.
> 
> Owning 2 Hathcocks myself (one banded flats, the other looped tubes), I could not agree more with your comments.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice comment, it was our first review but hopefully we will get better if we do more. 



Tube_Shooter said:


> Good stuff and the HTS is proof anyone can get a decent slingshot for just a few bucks.


True, very reasonably priced!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice review...glad to see he's made a model for smaller hands; my daughter is FINALLY expressing an interest in slings, & it's a challenge to find "that" calibre model fit for here 9 year-old hands (not that that'd fit smoothly, but flipped, as LGD suggested, would probably work). Thanks for posting, it looks like you both had fun!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good job. As you all know I'm a big HTS fan. I have hundreds of videos shooting it.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Nice review...glad to see he's made a model for smaller hands; my daughter is FINALLY expressing an interest in slings, & it's a challenge to find "that" calibre model fit for here 9 year-old hands (not that that'd fit smoothly, but flipped, as LGD suggested, would probably work). Thanks for posting, it looks like you both had fun!


I think he can also custom make smaller ones but the flip method worked well for Amy (Mrs. Moniker) too. We had a blast making the review. 



treefork said:


> Good job. As you all know I'm a big HTS fan. I have hundreds of videos shooting it.


I didn't know you liked the HTS.  Thanks for the nice comment TF! It was our first review.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

MOAR VIDS  You guys are great!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I forgot to mention one other thing. You showed your face in the video! No more hiding CM. :rofl:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great video!

You guys need to do more. and ummm, what was that noise when Mrs Moniker wasn't talking? :iono: All I heard was bla-blah ......kind of sounded like a dude talking in the background..... she needs her own channel.....lol

J/k.....man, you guys are a cute couple! Move down here...house next door is for sale!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

You guys are hilarious! Not very often you see a tag team review.  Thanks for posting.

Tom


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I like the look of them side shooter types...

But i cannot.... for the life of me shoot side on....

I hold it like im shooting side one... but i hold it vertical...

'Part ninja'  ....

LOL.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

f00by said:


> MOAR VIDS  You guys are great!


I don't have other slingshots, we only have a couple naturals and the HTS. We want to get more and possibly do more reviews though.  Thanks for your nice comment! 



treefork said:


> I forgot to mention one other thing. You showed your face in the video! No more hiding CM. :rofl:


I know... I know... lol



LVO said:


> Great video!
> 
> You guys need to do more. and ummm, what was that noise when Mrs Moniker wasn't talking? :iono: All I heard was bla-blah ......kind of sounded like a dude talking in the background..... she needs her own channel.....lol
> 
> J/k.....man, you guys are a cute couple! Move down here...house next door is for sale!


I could watch her all day, she should get her own channel! Haha. 



SamuraiSamoht said:


> You guys are hilarious! Not very often you see a tag team review.  Thanks for posting.
> 
> Tom


Thanks for the comment.  We hopefully will get to do more in the future.



B.P.R said:


> I like the look of them side shooter types...
> 
> But i cannot.... for the life of me shoot side on....
> 
> ...


You ARE part ninja. I need to work on being a ninja myself! 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ha ! nice review. always good to hear a females point of view. nice change from a male dominated opinion of slingshots . btw, i like the targets rating system, stars is so yesterday.  i give this video :target: :target: :target: :target: :target: /5 .


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Imperial said:


> ha ! nice review. always good to hear a females point of view. nice change from a male dominated opinion of slingshots . btw, i like the targets rating system, stars is so yesterday.  i give this video :target: :target: :target: :target: :target: /5 .


Amy and yourself are correct, target rating system it is... next slingshot review, it's a done deal!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > ha ! nice review. always good to hear a females point of view. nice change from a male dominated opinion of slingshots . btw, i like the targets rating system, stars is so yesterday.  i give this video :target: :target: :target: :target: :target: /5 .
> ...


as usual, the woman always gets her way, :rofl: .


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Imperial said:
> ...


Hahaha, if that were true he would have agreed yesterday!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great review and fun video!! It really shows that you two have fun together.

I like that smaller version. I had a regular one, but it was just too big for me to shoot comfortably. I see another order in my future.

Keep up the great work.

Todd


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks ! 
cheers


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Great review and fun video!! It really shows that you two have fun together.
> 
> I like that smaller version. I had a regular one, but it was just too big for me to shoot comfortably. I see another order in my future.
> 
> ...


Thanks GrayWolf!! Amy makes me laugh... she's a blast to be around. I want to do more reviews with her. 



leon13 said:


> Thanks !
> cheers


No problem!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

You guys are too cute. I wish I could get my better half to get so interested in slingshots...alas. Great video and a very well done review.


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Haha i love it, great review and a great slingshot to cover it on too. I need more time with mine until i've become satisfied enough where i feel that im proficient with it. That said the squirrels, doves, and other creatures are safe... For now


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellent to see new faces in the Review circuit...great job!

1. Thanks for the shout out Mrs CM
2. Mr CM. I might have to rethink my logo vote since you didnt mention me . .... Well you still have few more days to make another video J/K

Lgd


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

TSM said:


> You guys are too cute. I wish I could get my better half to get so interested in slingshots...alas. Great video and a very well done review.


Thanks so much TSM! We have some plans for future reviews! Stay tuned. 



slinger16 said:


> Haha i love it, great review and a great slingshot to cover it on too. I need more time with mine until i've become satisfied enough where i feel that im proficient with it. That said the squirrels, doves, and other creatures are safe... For now


"... for now" Haha. It will be nice to see some of your future hunts in the Hunting Section! 



lightgeoduck said:


> Excellent to see new faces in the Review circuit...great job!
> 
> 1. Thanks for the shout out Mrs CM
> 2. Mr CM. I might have to rethink my logo vote since you didnt mention me . .... Well you still have few more days to make another video J/K
> ...


Do not rethink your logo vote!!! Haha. Next review video I'll give you a shout out!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Shout out for me too  LOL...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review, and I'm very happy you are enjoying the slinshots... BUT you know the one I really wanted to see was how the "little boy" was getting on with his!

That is my Son's favorite style and I was just curious whether your boy liked his too...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks for the review, and I'm very happy you are enjoying the slinshots... BUT you know the one I really wanted to see was how the "little boy" was getting on with his!
> 
> That is my Son's favorite style and I was just curious whether your boy liked his too...


Actually, it's an amazing little shooter but Gideon is still only 2 and a half. He likes to run around with it because he like to be like me... but I have to play with him and help him hold it.

View attachment 47216


I have been trying it out myself when he isn't using it with me.


----------

